# Advice for Nail Clipping



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Charlie used to handle nail clippings okay. He was a bit squirmy sometimes but really not bad. As a puppy we made sure to do lots of foot touching and he didn't have a problem with it... I could even trim his nails while he slept. Well since his last grooming appointment he hasn't tolerated his feet being touched. I have no idea what happened, if anything even did happen. 

I went to clip his nails a month ago and he flipped out and couldn't even get one nail done. Since then my husband and I have been working on just gently touching his feet, giving him a treat and talking gently with praise. He was getting much better about his feet being touched so I introduced the clipper... just holding it up to his foot, treating, etc. However, every time we try to clip he goes crazy, flailing like we're trying to cut his legs off. He just goes into this panic and is impossible to hold.

His nails are too long and at this point I don't have time to work on desensitizing him because they just really need to be done! I'm so upset because I've never had to pay for a pet's nails to be trimmed and he had been doing so well. I've never hit the quick or anything.

So where do I take him? Petsmart groomer? The vet? What would be the best experience for him? I'm going to continue to work on desensitizing him at home, but for now I really can't do it myself


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The same thing happened with Ryker. He wouldn't tolerate his nails being clipped anymore. I brought him to the groomer and he was really terrible. So I bought a muzzle and tried restraining him and clipping the nails and he was extremely agitated so I stopped doing that. I've been trying to desensitize to the dremel but I don't think we're going anywhere with that because he freaks when I touch a nail. 

Now I've been getting something super delicious for him to lick (like frozen yoghurt) and holding that and letting him lick it while I touch his nails. I will then be able to clip one or 2 nails. I do this over a few days, a couple nails a day. Sometimes I will "sneak attack" randomly and take a paw and clip 1 nail. I can't get them as short as I want but this is the only way I can do it at all without him flipping out.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> The same thing happened with Ryker. He wouldn't tolerate his nails being clipped anymore. I brought him to the groomer and he was really terrible. So I bought a muzzle and tried restraining him and clipping the nails and he was extremely agitated so I stopped doing that. I've been trying to desensitize to the dremel but I don't think we're going anywhere with that because he freaks when I touch a nail.
> 
> Now I've been getting something super delicious for him to lick (like frozen yoghurt) and holding that and letting him lick it while I touch his nails. I will then be able to clip one or 2 nails. I do this over a few days, a couple nails a day. Sometimes I will "sneak attack" randomly and take a paw and clip 1 nail. I can't get them as short as I want but this is the only way I can do it at all without him flipping out.


I actually thought about Ryker when this happened because I remembered you posting about this! I've thought about trying a dremel instead but am nervous it won't be any better and that I'll just waste my money. I've also heard that it can be dangerous for dogs with long fur? Does anyone know how much validity there is to that?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

pinksand said:


> I actually thought about Ryker when this happened because I remembered you posting about this! I've thought about trying a dremel instead but am nervous it won't be any better and that I'll just waste my money. I've also heard that it can be dangerous for dogs with long fur? Does anyone know how much validity there is to that?


Just pull the fur out of the way and you'll be ok. Manna has sasquatch feet and they haven't seen a clipper in months because her nails are as tough as nails, only the dremel for this bear. 

Just be careful that the hair (yours or your dogs) doesn't get caught in the dremel, panty hose are awesome for this as you can insert foot and poke the nail through while the fur is kept back.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do this

Feed when nails are being touched, paws held, etc. Food goes away when contact stops.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWZUcLfHXLE

Have another person restrain the dog. Use a lickety stick, pouch of wet dog food, a stick of treat that takes work to chew off, string cheese where the dog can nibble off, hotdog, etc.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming said:


> Just be careful that the hair (yours or your dogs) doesn't get caught in the dremel, panty hose are awesome for this as you can insert foot and poke the nail through while the fur is kept back.


This is an awesome tip! I don't own any panty hose, but might have to buy some cheap ones just for this purpose. I'm wondering if he might not like the pressure of the clippers on the nail? His nails were much easier when they were little and soft and maybe now he feels it more since they're thicker. The dremel might work better if we can get him comfortable again.



Hector4 said:


> Do this
> 
> Feed when nails are being touched, paws held, etc. Food goes away when contact stops.
> 
> ...


I've actually seen that video and have been following this method. Charlie isn't aggresive, he's just extremely squirmy... like flailing every part of his body like mad and he's bigger than the dog in the video and much more difficult to hold. Plus, his fur makes it tricky to get to the nails quickly. The video made it look so easy, but unfortunately it hasn't worked so smoothly for us. It's definitely helped getting him more comfortable with his feet being touched again, but hasn't progressed to him being comfortable with the clippers. Sometimes he'll let me touch his nail with the clipper but freaks beyond that point and then he's inconsolable. We've tried rapid fire treats and a spoon covered in peanut butter but as soon as the clippers are around the nail he could care less about any number of delicious treats.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

pinksand said:


> This is an awesome tip! I don't own any panty hose, but might have to buy some cheap ones just for this purpose. I'm wondering if he might not like the pressure of the clippers on the nail? His nails were much easier when they were little and soft and maybe now he feels it more since they're thicker. The dremel might work better if we can get him comfortable again.


That was Manna's problem, her nails are so thick and hard that the pressure hurt her quicks and my hands just weren't strong enough so I ended up pulling hand muscles. Old socks also work well.


----------

